# Electric Pole Saw



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an electric (not battery powered) pole saw?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I had one many moons ago that was just a fiberglass pole that held a small electric chainsaw. You could work the trigger from the bottom of the handle, but you could also remove the "top" and use it as a standard handheld chainsaw.

It was a little cumbersome, but i loved the versatility of being able to remove the pole. 

It was a Remmington, looked a lot like this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tech-data/B00008ZOXX

I liked it, and it looks like the linked one gets pretty good reviews


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I have that saw, and I really like it.
I use it much more often than my gas chainsaw.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

MTD bought them; http://www.mtdparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/equipment-outlet/polesaws/RM0815P


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

i had one that worked really well but i can remember the brand. i just bought a Poulan that i hate. no mater how tight you make the "coupling"on the pole, the saw will twist or rotate on the pole. removing the saw from the pole is a PITA too.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Giles said:


> Can anyone recommend an electric (not battery powered) pole saw?


I have a Homelite, and absolutely love it. I got it on sale several years ago for (I think) right about $89.

It only has about a 10" bar on it, but I'm absolutely amazed by what I can cut with it.

I'm sure it's not made by Homelite, so there are probably about 10 brands that are actually the same saw.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the 10" Remington - can be used with or without the pole. Don't use it often, but when needed it's great. Have done a few jobs with it over the years that one would have thought well exceeded it's usage scope, but it's done a great job.


----------

